# Is it worth gigging on low tide?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking about going this week, but low tide is at 10 pm tonight, 10:30 tomorrow, etc. is it worth going without a moving tide?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

In my opinion, no... but, you never know unless you go.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If the water is clear and the wind is good go for it. Look for them on the down current side of any structure and any kind of bar or cut.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, the boy wanted to go, so I couldn't say no. Water is clear, very little wind, stabbed at a bunch of pinfish, mullet, and sheepshead. Caught a few crabs. Definitely worth the time. Thx for the advice. Maybe better luck next time.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

On the upper Texas where I gig for crabs, the majority of time, I've had better luck gigging for flounder on a falling (low) tide than on a rising (high) tide.

The reason being, on a falling tide, the small baitfish get pulled out of the cordgrass and the hungry flounders just lie at the edge of the cordgrass waiting for their prey to literally come to them.

The flounder I gig at the edege of the cordgrass are sometimes in water no deeper than 4" of water depth.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I went last night in east bay 9-130 and we didnt see a single fish


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

With the exception of the fall run, I've always had best luck the hour before, and 2 hours after the high tide. 

Unfortunately, the tides will be crap until the middle of august...


----------

